# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  H300S - Νέο πρόγραμμα backup VOIP ρυθμίσεων

## Dark_Man

Καλησπέρα,

Ύστερα απο πολλά νήματα, συζητήσεις, μηνύματα και ερωτήσεις περί VOIP και πως μπορούμε να κάνουμε backup τα στοιχεία (σε περίπτωση που τα χάσουμε), έγραψα ένα προγραμματάκι (για Windows OS) το οποίο δίνει απευθείας τα στοιχεία που θέλετε να κάνετε backup (voip username, voip password, voip settings, κτλπ) κάνοντας απλά login στο router.

Το πρόγραμμα (.exe, executable) δεν απαιτεί σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ για να χρησιμοποιηθεί, παρά μόνο για να κοιτάξει για νέες διαθέσιμες εκδόσεις. Δεν χρησιμοποιεί/χρειάζεται/μοιράζεται/διαμοιράζεται οποιοδήποτε στοιχείο. Οτι βλέπετε, το βλέπετε μόνο εσείς, κανείς άλλος.

Η παρακάτω έκδοση είναι BETA 1.0 η οποία ήρθε αμέσως μετά την Alpha έκδοση που ξεκίνησε στο γειτονικό forum insomnia απο τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου. Σε αυτή την έκδοση, πέρα απο την δυνατότητα backup ρυθμίσεων, δίνεται η επιλογή για να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως διαχειριστικό εργαλέιο, για τον άμεσο έλεγχο της γραμμής. Οι μεταβλητές και τα νούμερα που χρησιμοποιούνται για τον έλεγχο ανανεώνονται αυτόματα για όση ώρα βρίσκεται το app ανοιχτό.

 





DOWNLOAD LINK



H300sVOIPBackup_Beta_1.0.exe

----------


## villager

Φοβερό, σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ, το νέο περιβάλλον φαίνεται όμορφο και εύκολο κ χρήσιμο. Well done  :Smile:

----------


## Dark_Man

> Φοβερό, σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ, το νέο περιβάλλον φαίνεται όμορφο και εύκολο κ χρήσιμο. Well done


Ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια. Χαίρομαι με το γεγονός ότι το βρίσκεις χρήσιμο, ελπίζω οι επομένες ιδέες να είναι εξίσου καλές.  :Very Happy:

----------


## villager

...ως beta να φανταστώ τα επιπλέον page 1.2.... και tools δεν δουλεύουν, σωστά; Επίσης δεν μου βγάζει τα στατς ούτε τα πράσινα κουμπιά μόνο το power! Μπόρεσε όμως να τραβήξει τα στοιχεία της τηλεφωνίας!

----------


## Dark_Man

> ...ως beta να φανταστώ τα επιπλέον page 1.2.... και tools δεν δουλεύουν, σωστά; Επίσης δεν μου βγάζει τα στατς ούτε τα πράσινα κουμπιά μόνο το power! Μπόρεσε όμως να τραβήξει τα στοιχεία της τηλεφωνίας!


Σωστά, έγινε early beta release γιατί άλλαξαν πολλά απο την alpha, και δεν ήθελα να δώσω μαζεμένα πράγματα χωρίς να έχει τεσταριστεί τίποτα προηγουμένως. Ωστόσο η επόμενη έκδοση θα αργήσει λίγο να βγεί.

Τώρα όσο αναφορά τα πράσινα λαμπάκια, μου φαίνεται περίεργο. Μόλις το έτρεξε απο μεριάς μου, και όλα καλά. Δοκίμασες να το ξανατρέξεις μήπως έφαγε καμιά φλασιά το h300s (αυτό που κολλάει μερικές φορές στη login σελίδα, χωρίς λόγο)

Ωστόσο, αν θες και έχεις χρόνο, μπορείς να μου στείλεις έστω και ενα βίντεο απο κινητό προς οθόνη απο τη στιγμή που θα ανοίξεις το app για ακόμη 10-15 δευτερόλεπτα για να δω συμπεριφορά. 

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το feedback πάντως!

----------


## Dark_Man

Up and away!

----------


## neof1z

Να σε καλά φίλε Dark_Man.

----------


## Dark_Man

> Να σε καλά φίλε Dark_Man.


Χαρά μου! Όλα καλά; Υπήρχε κανένα θέμα;

----------


## kpetros

Μπράβο ρε φίλε Dark_Man... εκανα και γω δουλεια με την εφαρμογουλα που εγραψες, μας ελεισες τα χερια. Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα σε κερασω ενα καφεδάκι!!! Να σε καλα, χιλια μπράβο για την δουλεια που εκανες.

----------


## golinari

Μπραβο φιλε εξαιρετικη δουλεια....συγχαρητηρια

----------


## PEPES

Άψογος..thanks!

----------


## Dark_Man

> Μπράβο ρε φίλε Dark_Man... εκανα και γω δουλεια με την εφαρμογουλα που εγραψες, μας ελεισες τα χερια. Με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα σε κερασω ενα καφεδάκι!!! Να σε καλα, χιλια μπράβο για την δουλεια που εκανες.


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σου λογια, να σαι καλα! Ευχαριστω για το καφεδακι!  :Very Happy: 




> Μπραβο φιλε εξαιρετικη δουλεια....συγχαρητηρια


Ευχαριστω πολυ, χαιρομαι ιδιαιτερα!




> Άψογος..thanks!


Να'σαι καλα! Καλοριζικο το νεο μοντεμ  :Smile:

----------


## apelikpa

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ!!!!

----------


## Dark_Man

> Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ!!!!


Να σαι καλα, καλοριζικο το νεο μοντεμ  :Very Happy:

----------


## m1john

πολύ ωραία δουλειά μπράβο. μπορεί να δουλέψει και σε άλλα ρούτερ? και αν όχι μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε κάτι τέτοιο για zte  ας πούμε?

----------


## Dark_Man

> πολύ ωραία δουλειά μπράβο. μπορεί να δουλέψει και σε άλλα ρούτερ? και αν όχι μπορούμε να φτιάξουμε κάτι τέτοιο για zte  ας πούμε?


Ευχαριστω!

Δουλευει μονο πανω στο h300s. Δεν νομιζω να δουλεψω επανω σε αλλο μοντεμ, ειναι απαιτητικο σε θεμα χρονου.

----------


## m1john

Θα ήταν πολύ χρήσιμο αλλά οκ το καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## gchrista

Καλησπέρα. δεν με βγάζει username  kai password. κανω κατι λάθος? Υπάρχει καινούρια έκδοση?

----------


## Dark_Man

> Καλησπέρα. δεν με βγάζει username  kai password. κανω κατι λάθος? Υπάρχει καινούρια έκδοση?


Ενημερωση: Ο gchrista τραβηξε κανονικα τα στοιχεια

----------


## kpetros

> Ενημερωση: Ο gchrista τραβηξε κανονικα τα στοιχεια


Σε δυο διαφορετικά H300S που δοκιμασα, τραβιξε κανονικα τα στοιχεία της τηλεφωνίας!

----------


## gchrista

Εγινε και σε μένα. Ευχαριστω

----------


## chros

Έχοντας αυτούς τους κωδικούς, μπορούμε να κλείσουμε το voip στο router και να το κουμπώσουμε σε asterisk πχ;

----------


## Dark_Man

> Έχοντας αυτούς τους κωδικούς, μπορούμε να κλείσουμε το voip στο router και να το κουμπώσουμε σε asterisk πχ;


Με δικια σου ευθυνη αν μπορεις να το σετταρεις. Δεν ειναι απλα copy paste username/pass.

----------


## didimas

έχω ένα θέμα με την αναγνώριση κλήσεων μέσω ενός PBX. απευθείας σε τηλέφωνο δείχνει κανονικά.
επίσης και στην αναμονή κλήσης μέσω ΡΒΧ δείχνει κανονικά. 
θα μπορέσω να αλλάξω κάτι μέσω του προγράμματος ώστε να το διορθώσω;

----------


## Dark_Man

> έχω ένα θέμα με την αναγνώριση κλήσεων μέσω ενός PBX. απευθείας σε τηλέφωνο δείχνει κανονικά.
> επίσης και στην αναμονή κλήσης μέσω ΡΒΧ δείχνει κανονικά. 
> θα μπορέσω να αλλάξω κάτι μέσω του προγράμματος ώστε να το διορθώσω;


Το προγραμμα δεν προσφερει τροποποιησεις

----------


## sebenaco

Working as described!

Thanks Dark_Man

----------


## eliasoiko

Μπράβο !

----------


## f15

δεν μου βγάζει username kai password ειναι κενα τα κελιά , μάλλον δεν λειτουργεί σε όλα τα vodafone H300s ?

----------


## Dark_Man

> δεν μου βγάζει username kai password ειναι κενα τα κελιά , μάλλον δεν λειτουργεί σε όλα τα vodafone H300s ?


1. Δεν εχεις voip

Ή

2. Πατησες το retrieve πριν κανεις login στο ρουτερ

Η'

3. Run as administrator

Σε ολα δουλευει.

----------


## kyriakos82

Οντως δουλευει, τα καταφερα κι εγω, σας ευχαριστω παιδια.

----------


## savvas

Ωραίο, αλλά σε εμένα το αρχειο JPG βγαινει μια γαλανή εικόνα!

Edit: εκανα capture του παραθυρου με αλλο προγραμμα, αλλα και παλι το αρχειο jpg ειναι μια τετραγωνη γαλανη εικονα!

----------


## adveyes

Λίγο αργά ίσως, αλλά σε μένα έπαιξε με alt+Print Screen

----------


## Dark_Man

> Ωραίο, αλλά σε εμένα το αρχειο JPG βγαινει μια γαλανή εικόνα!
> 
> Edit: εκανα capture του παραθυρου με αλλο προγραμμα, αλλα και παλι το αρχειο jpg ειναι μια τετραγωνη γαλανη εικονα!


Πιθανοτατα γιατι πρεπει να ανοιξεις το app σαν administrator. Κανονικα δεν χρειαζεται, αλλα αν εχεις πολυ "strict" το Windows Defender, θα χρειαστει να το κανεις για να μπορει να αποθηκευσει αρχεια στην επιφανεια εργασιας.

----------


## GoofyX

Δοκίμασα την εφαρμογή σήμερα που ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή μου και παίρνω το εξής:



Δοκίμασα από Windows 8.1 και 10. Καμιά ιδέα...;

----------


## Dark_Man

> Δοκίμασα την εφαρμογή σήμερα που ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή μου και παίρνω το εξής:
> 
> 
> 
> Δοκίμασα από Windows 8.1 και 10. Καμιά ιδέα...;


Το προβλημα εχει λυθει απο τον GoofyX ηδη.

Ενημερωτικα, μετα το ΟΚ, πρεπει κανονικα να πηγαινει στο login παλι, οπου και θα δουλεψει.

----------


## GoofyX

Από Windows 7 μου έπαιξε. Από 8.1 και 10, δεν έπαιζε, πετούσε javascript error επειδή το interface του router απαιτεί νέο browser και η εφαρμογή ανοίγει το component του IE από πίσω.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πήρα αυτά που χρειαζόμουν και ήδη έχω το τηλέφωνο στο Fritz. Να είσαι καλά Dark_Man!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Dark_Man

> Από Windows 7 μου έπαιξε. Από 8.1 και 10, δεν έπαιζε, πετούσε javascript error επειδή το interface του router απαιτεί νέο browser και η εφαρμογή ανοίγει το component του IE από πίσω.
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση, πήρα αυτά που χρειαζόμουν και ήδη έχω το τηλέφωνο στο Fritz. Να είσαι καλά Dark_Man!


Το javascript, ειναι απλα warning, πατα yes/no/x και απλα συνεχιζεις τη δουλεια σου, δεν ειναι κατι. Οσο για το νεο browser, οταν πατησεις ΟΚ στο μηνυμα και ξανακανεις login δεν στο ξαναπεταει και σε βαζει κανονικα μεσα. 

Χαιρομαι, καλοριζικο το νεο μοντεμ. Να'σαι καλα!

----------


## sarpan

DarK_Man συγχαρητηρια. Εξαιρετικο εργαλειο δουλευει αψογα τουλαχιστον για τις ρυθμισεις VOIP που δοκιμασα. Μενει να δω αν αν θα μπορεσω να τις περασω σε καποιο αλλο ετσι ωστε το Η300 να παει πισω στο κουτι του. Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω

----------


## stavai

Μπράβο φίλε εξαιρετική δουλειά....συγχαρητήρια ! ! !

----------


## Hellraiser76

Παιδες βοηθεια...ενεργοποιηθηκε σημερα η γραμμη μου και παω με το προγραμματακι του Darkman να παρω τους κωδικους του Voip αλλα οταν παταω navigate μου βγαζει ενα ασπρο παραθυρο το οποιο κλεινει μονο του μετα και δεν συνδεεται στο router.

Τι κανω;

ΑΚΥΡΟ

το βρηκα....

----------


## Dark_Man

> Παιδες βοηθεια...ενεργοποιηθηκε σημερα η γραμμη μου και παω με το προγραμματακι του Darkman να παρω τους κωδικους του Voip αλλα οταν παταω navigate μου βγαζει ενα ασπρο παραθυρο το οποιο κλεινει μονο του μετα και δεν συνδεεται στο router.
> 
> Τι κανω;
> 
> ΑΚΥΡΟ
> 
> το βρηκα....


Αν και δεν καταλαβα σε ποιο σημειο κολλησες, χαιρομαι που εφτιαξε.

Καλοριζικο το νεο μοντεμ.

----------


## to Pontiki

Δούλεψε και σε μένα και πήρα τις ρυθμίσεις. Δοκίμασα να τις περάσω στο Technicolor 788 αλλά δεν κάνει register. Ξέρει κανείς τι μπορεί να φταίει; Έχω περάσει κανονικά Intertelecom και Callingcredit παλιότερα.

----------


## cathan

Καλησπέρα το link δεν δουλεύει ? απο που μπορώ να κατεβάσω το αρχείο?

----------


## nikosmelt

Βάζω link από το Onedrive μου, που το έχω αποθηκευμένο. Ελπίζω να μην έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ο δημιουργός του προγράμματος. Αν ναι θα το κατεβάσω άμεσα.

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ao_IfukLIpMNguAo...BCRCQ?e=3Pqf6S

----------


## Dark_Man

> Βάζω link από το Onedrive μου, που το έχω αποθηκευμένο. Ελπίζω να μην έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα ο δημιουργός του προγράμματος. Αν ναι θα το κατεβάσω άμεσα.


Καλησπερα,

Ευχαριστω για τη βοηθεια. Δεν γνωριζα οτι ξανα επεσε το λινκ. Θα ζητησω να ανανεωσουν το λινκ στο 1ο μηνυμα, κατα τα αλλα βαζω λινκ και σε αυτο το μηνυμα.


DOWNLOAD LINK



H300sVOIPBackup_Beta_1.0.exe

----------


## brainshaker

Καλησπέρα το Link έπεσε παλι.

----------


## Dark_Man

> Καλησπέρα το Link έπεσε παλι.


Καλησπερα,

https://www.insomnia.gr/forums/topic...%CF%85%CE%B8%C

----------


## cretan

Καλησπέρα, το link που παραθέτεις βγάζει bad request . Που αλλού μπορούμε να βρούμε το πρόγραμμα;
Άκυρο φίλε μου το βρήκα, συγχαρητήρια για τη δουλειά σου. Επίσης: που μπορώ να βρω το username Kai password για το login μέσω PPOEE.
; Ξέρω ότι το default username είναι guest@adsl.gr, το password ποιο είναι;

----------


## netblues

password guest

----------


## ny_

> Καλησπέρα,
> 
> Ύστερα απο πολλά νήματα, συζητήσεις, μηνύματα και ερωτήσεις περί VOIP και πως μπορούμε να κάνουμε backup τα στοιχεία (σε περίπτωση που τα χάσουμε), έγραψα ένα προγραμματάκι (για Windows OS) το οποίο δίνει απευθείας τα στοιχεία που θέλετε να κάνετε backup (voip username, voip password, voip settings, κτλπ) κάνοντας απλά login στο router.
> 
> Το πρόγραμμα (.exe, executable) δεν απαιτεί σύνδεση στο ίντερνετ για να χρησιμοποιηθεί, παρά μόνο για να κοιτάξει για νέες διαθέσιμες εκδόσεις. Δεν χρησιμοποιεί/χρειάζεται/μοιράζεται/διαμοιράζεται οποιοδήποτε στοιχείο. Οτι βλέπετε, το βλέπετε μόνο εσείς, κανείς άλλος.
> 
> Η παρακάτω έκδοση είναι BETA 1.0 η οποία ήρθε αμέσως μετά την Alpha έκδοση που ξεκίνησε στο γειτονικό forum insomnia απο τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου. Σε αυτή την έκδοση, πέρα απο την δυνατότητα backup ρυθμίσεων, δίνεται η επιλογή για να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως διαχειριστικό εργαλέιο, για τον άμεσο έλεγχο της γραμμής. Οι μεταβλητές και τα νούμερα που χρησιμοποιούνται για τον έλεγχο ανανεώνονται αυτόματα για όση ώρα βρίσκεται το app ανοιχτό.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 220901 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 220902
> ...


Καλημερα!

Θα κανεις αναβαθμιση το προγραμμα σου συντομα? Μετα το τελευταιο update δεν δουλευει, ενημερωσε μας!

----------


## lx911

ασχετο... εαν βαλω να στο δικτυο ενα δευτερο modem και βαλω εκει το username & password του voip μπορω να εχω και εκει τηλεφωνο?

----------


## tetelas

μπηκα με τον κωδικο του superuser αλλα στον κωδικο φερνει ***********************
πρεπει να μπω σαν user?

----------


## Dark_Man

Το προγραμμα πλεον δουλευει σε εκδοσεις παλαιοτερες απο τη 0.11 μονο.

----------


## kolindros

Αμα κάνεις επαναφορά στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμισεις στο ρούτερ, τότε ξεκινά με παλιά έκδοση του firmware;

----------


## ThReSh

> Αμα κάνεις επαναφορά στις εργοστασιακές ρυθμισεις στο ρούτερ, τότε ξεκινά με παλιά έκδοση του firmware;


Όχι, πάντα με την latest που έχει περάσει στο εκάστοτε router.

----------


## kotopoulisk

Καλημερα παιδια μηπως υπαρχει τροπος να βρω το λινκ καπου γιατι εχει πεσει αποτι βλεπω,,Σας ευχαριστω...

----------


## giorgoski

> Καλημερα παιδια μηπως υπαρχει τροπος να βρω το λινκ καπου γιατι εχει πεσει αποτι βλεπω,,Σας ευχαριστω...


https://mega.nz/file/LU9QmZ4Y#3nGgrs...RFMDKKDtNdglPY

Το ανεβασα σήμερα ο ιδιος ξανά διοτι βλεπω οτι παντου κανενα λινκ δεν ισχυει πια.

----------


## kotopoulisk

Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου!!!

----------


## DjTony

> https://mega.nz/file/LU9QmZ4Y#3nGgrs...RFMDKKDtNdglPY
> 
> Το ανεβασα σήμερα ο ιδιος ξανά διοτι βλεπω οτι παντου κανενα λινκ δεν ισχυει πια.


Μπορούμε να βρούμε τον κωδικό της τηλεφωνίας πλέον η κλειδώθηκε με τη τελευταία ενημέρωση;

----------


## Sagnol

Παιδια εχει κανεις link απο το προγραμμα; παντου εχει πεσει το link, το χρειαζομαι γιατι τις επομενες μερες ερχετε το fritzbox...

----------


## Argo_petrelaio

Εδώ έχει οδηγίες για να πάρει κανείς  τα στοιχεία, χωρίς να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιο πρόγραμμα .
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...56#post7136756

----------


## nOiz

> Παιδια εχει κανεις link απο το προγραμμα; παντου εχει πεσει το link, το χρειαζομαι γιατι τις επομενες μερες ερχετε το fritzbox...


There you go https://mega.nz/file/Z8pERIoB#fgjMvW...-NfUkOuW9wkjpo

----------


## ultraxmode

Παιδιά εγώ το κατέβασα το tool όμως όταν κάνω export τα στοιχεία VoIP , μου βγάζει στο password $********************$ 

(δεν μου βγάζει το password δλδ)

Μία βοήθεια?

----------


## dimfil.sat

> Παιδιά εγώ το κατέβασα το tool όμως όταν κάνω export τα στοιχεία VoIP , μου βγάζει στο password $********************$ 
> 
> (δεν μου βγάζει το password δλδ)
> 
> Μία βοήθεια?


Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζεις να τα πάρεις κατευθείαν σύμφωνα με τις παρακάτω οδηγίες; 
https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...56#post7136756

----------


## shocked

πιθανόν το εργαλείο θέλει αναβάθμιση γιατί όντως δεν βλέπει τον κωδικό. ο τρόπος που γράφει ο dimfil δουλεύει ακόμα.

----------

